# Not happy with A-MAZ-N smoker



## silentbob (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I ordered the amazn smoker Tuesday nite, with 12lbs of dust and paid for the 2 day shipping. I finally get an email today that it shipped. Yes I said today I get an email that it shipped. Replied as a Not happy customer. No swearing or belittling , just disappointed as I was going to be Smoke Master on our camping trip on Wednesday. Went to Wisconsin to buy $187 in cheese.

Reply from Todd:

I apologize for the delay!

We moved into a new warehouse last Thursday, and we got behind on orders from last week

Your order was shipped today via UPS.  Because of the size, shipping with UPS was less than shipping via USPS Priority Mail.  Your package should arrive in 2 days

I’ll credit you to cover the diff in shipping costs

Now thats all good but totally screws my week!

This better live up to its title!

oh after reading I forgot to mention Primitive camping so I cant bring my fish pump hence the whole reason for this hunk of metal that wont show til after I leave


----------



## dave17a (Oct 14, 2013)

Silent Bob. Dont take life for granted. Good smokin dude


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 15, 2013)

Todd is a great guy!  Hope it makes it in time.

You will like the product!

Kat


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 15, 2013)

You won't be disappointed....nice product!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2013)

Monday was a federal holiday also....   Pretty cool of Todd to realize shipping was delayed and sending you an apology... and shipping at a reduced rate to save you money... and still getting 2 day shipping.....  Not many suppliers would have done that....  

I'm sorry your AMNS didn't arrive for your trip...  I hope all turns out well.....  

To insure a good run, on your first smoke, dry the dust in the oven at 250, in an aluminum pie tin for a few hours....  Moisture can and will interrupt a good smoke cycle.... 

Dave


----------



## cmayna (Oct 15, 2013)

SilentBob,

I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunities for you to use the AMAZN smoker and you will love it.   Can't live without mine.  Infact I have 3 of them now.


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 15, 2013)

if ya lived closer id give ya my pellet tube to borrow. lol. in good time my friend, yeh the shipping sitch may be inconvenient but i guarantee youll like ur amazn smoker. ive dealt with todd on a couple occasions and i can personally say his customer service is second to none.


----------



## silentbob (Oct 20, 2013)

OK I waited til 11am to leave(UPS is usually here by then) with my new toy. BTW I hate setting up in the dark. So thursday rolls around and what do I wake up to? RAIN and not just drizzle I mean RAIN, so no smoking in the a.m. about 2pm it cleared enough for a fire so I could cook my new toy and clean it up ready to smoke. I hate green wood!! but the price was right and wood were all hardwoods so it tool a while.

Used the oak dust sent with product , OUTSTANDING!!!! Well worth the wait!!! Bourbon Soaked Barrel ...not so much so maybe have to dry out the dust first like Dave suggests.

Dave -  I initiated the email chain to find out where my stuff was so that was a response not him being proactive. but whatever

TurnandBurn Thanks for the offer


----------



## cmayna (Oct 20, 2013)

Dave,

Glad to hear all is good, except for the annoying rain.

Craig


----------



## smker (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello, you didnt use green wood to smoke with?  thats nasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    smoking cheese and serving it the next day or so has a very strong smoke flavor,  tho it doesnt bother me as much it does with others,  the velveeta i smoked back in march i didnt get out and serve and sell  till the end of july when it was in its prime and very mellow,

 i see your not the one that likes to wait  "grasshopper"

walk the rice paper and leave no trace and you will be the Grill Fo master 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to get the Grill Fo master mark is to forget and leave the gas knob on high from the last time you used it, turn on the propain to full wait 30 sec open the smoker door and light it,  what happens next doesnt need to be explained 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    the mark is alot less if your all ready bald


----------



## silentbob (Oct 22, 2013)

smker, The cheese I smoked on Friday was for the people I camp with and was going to be Christmas gifts. I had brought some cheese I smoked 3 weeks ago and some I smoked 2 weeks ago from the same block, and could notice a difference in just 1 week difference. The 3yr cheddar was better than the 5yr at 3 weeks. The Gouda was fanominal .

I would not even think to eat freshly smoked cheese.

More to come this weekend.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2013)

SilentBob said:


> smker, The cheese I smoked on Friday was for the people I camp with and was going to be Christmas gifts. I had brought some cheese I smoked 3 weeks ago and some I smoked 2 weeks ago from the same block, and could notice a difference in just 1 week difference. The 3yr cheddar was better than the 5yr at 3 weeks. *The Gouda was fanominal* .
> 
> I would not even think to eat freshly smoked cheese.
> 
> More to come this weekend.


I was never crazy about gouda till I smoked my own. Wow it was awesome. Glad to hear you had the same experience.


----------



## phrett (Nov 19, 2013)

If you can get 100% oak, hickory, cherry, etc pellets they will melt to dust when moisturized and work great in the maze when dried (oven works great as recommended).  May be cheaper and easier to get than the dust.  I just piked up a Blazin Grill box that uses pellets like the tube.  It burns much longer a reliable than any other unit I've seen or used.  M 2 cents. . .


----------

